# lockfile steht noch und die server.sh auch



## Rupertt (7. Apr. 2011)

Halllo,

ich habe seit gestern das Problem das meine Jobs nicht abgearbeitet werden.
Ein "ps" sagt mir das die server.sh noch läuft, in der jobqueue sind noch einige Jobs offen.
Kann ich die server.sh problemlos killen?




> # /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
> 07.04.2011-08:45 - DEBUG - There is already an instance of server.php running. Exiting.


danke


EIDT:


ich habe mal den cronjob auskommentiert und das lokcfile gelöscht, wenn ich die server.sh manuell asführe bekomme ich folgende MEldung:#




> # /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
> 07.04.2011-08:57 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
> 07.04.2011-08:57 - DEBUG - Found 8 changes, starting update process.
> 07.04.2011-08:57 - WARNING - DB::query(SELECT action_id, action_type, action_param FROM sys_remoteaction WHERE server_id = 4  AND  action_id > 0 ORDER BY action_id) -> mysql_query SELECT command denied to user 'ispcsrv4'@'bla.BLA.de' for table 'sys_remoteaction'
> ...


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2011)

Was für eine ISPConfig Version verwendest Du denn? SVN?


----------



## Rupertt (7. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

der Fehler war das eine normal Klammer nicht zu ging:


```
if (!is_dir($dir.'/'.$mdsub)) {
                                mkdir($dir.'/'.$mdsub, 0700, true);
                        }
```

Komischer weise ist diese Datei auf dem mailserver anders als auf dem webserver.


Ich würde heute eineupodate aller maschinen machen, 2DBserver, 1mail,  1web und eine mainserver mit ispconfig, kann es dabei zu problemen kommen?
Die Maschinen sind alle Live und ich habe ein wenig Angst vor dem update.

Meine Versionen sind alle 3.0.3

Gruß


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2011)

Du solltest mit dem Update noch warten, da wir in ein paar tagen die 3.0.3.3 rausbringen.


----------



## Rupertt (7. Apr. 2011)

Ok, danke für den Hinweis, der cluster läuft ja ganz gut, war das erste grössere Problem seit November.


----------

